# Biscuits



## Lanister (Apr 17, 2021)

They look great!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm gonna get fat looking at this photo. What do you put on them? I love butter and honey On warm biscuits. Southern Living is one of my fav cookbooks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot buttered biscuits and chocolate gravy, man oh man, it just don't get no better.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Hot buttered biscuits and chocolate gravy, man oh man, it just don't get no better.


What's the recipe?

Too late, I found it. 😊









Southern-Style Chocolate Gravy


This chocolate gravy is lusciously smooth and easy to make with basic pantry ingredients. Delicious served on top of hot and flaky homemade biscuits.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## ekperaphael (May 18, 2021)

Wow its great


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is the SL biscuit recipe that uses only 3 ingredients... self-rising flour, buttermilk and a stick of butter, frozen and shredded with a coarse cheese grater. The tricks are to not overwork the dough and to keep everything cold... the butter, flour, buttermilk and all the bowls and utensils. It comes together so quick you can make these on a moment's notice if you leave a stick of butter in the freezer ahead of time. I leave one in there all the time now. And the leftovers are just as tasty out of the freezer. I nuke them for 20 or 30 seconds then into a toaster oven for 5 minutes on bake or one toast cycle.

BTW, chocolate gravy?? Wow, who knew!


Here is the recipe. I pretty much follow it but usually make a few more folds and usually double fold the dough each pass.

Our Favorite Buttermilk Biscuit Recipe | Southern Living


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The older I get the less I like stuff that is super sweet. My fave thing to put on these is my GF's home made rhubarb jam she makes from a Martha Stewart recipe. A little sweet and a lot tart. I also sometimes put a chunk of egg on one and make a sandwich. And I even like them totally plain.



Startingover said:


> I'm gonna get fat looking at this photo. What do you put on them? I love butter and honey On warm biscuits. Southern Living is one of my fav cookbooks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Chocolate Gravy


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Except on ice cream where "chocolate gravy" makes it a hot fudge sundae!



John Smith_inFL said:


> Chocolate Gravy


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that’s a serious biscuit!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Chocolate Gravy


Boooooo,  lol, that stuff is some kinda good, I make mine a little different though.

I like your biscuit recipe, I will give that a try but I usually use cold bacon grease instead of butter and work the grease in until it looks like a pie crust, real crumbly, then add a little salt and buttermilk. Your biscuits do look gooood.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Boooooo,  lol, that stuff is some kinda good, I make mine a little different though.
> 
> I like your biscuit recipe, I will give that a try but I usually use cold bacon grease instead of butter and work the grease in until it looks like a pie crust, real crumbly, then add a little salt and buttermilk. Your biscuits do look gooood.


Bacon grease really was used a lot, wasn't it. My mom even made the Beef Stroganoff with it. (Sauteed the meat with it.) As well as the fried chicken, of course! It took me years before I realized tastes change and the dish already had the sour cream for fat.

Fried chicken made with bacon grease really is better, though. 😄


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Raylo. Beautiful job. Those are the best looking homemade biscuits I have ever seen. Every single one of them perfect. That is highly unusual. Very good job.
I want mine to look like that every time too. So I use these.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Those look pretty good but, hey, this is a DIY site! Trust me, you can make these. I am no master chef and I can throw these together in 10 minutes active time... then 15 minutes to bake. Just watch the lady in the SL video and do what she does. Make sure the butter is really frozen. My first couple of batches I really didn't give it enough time in the freezer. Biscuits still came out really good, just not as great at this last batch. These I made with King Arthur self rising flour.

And in the true spirt of DIY I even 3D printed my biscuit cutter from an existing design since I couldn't find one at my grocery store. And also in the spirt of DIY I made a couple batches at my mom's place a few weeks ago and we couldn't find her biscuit cutter, so I made one out of an empty 14oz tin can. You gotta do what you gotta do!

Biscuits-Cutter-v3 by rickswirebox - Thingiverse





J. V. said:


> Raylo. Beautiful job. Those are the best looking homemade biscuits I have ever seen. Every single one of them perfect. That is highly unusual. Very good job.
> I want mine to look like that every time too. So I use these.
> View attachment 653369
> View attachment 653370


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh, one more tip worth mentioning. DO NOT twist the biscuit cutter. Push straight down, pull straight up. Turning it can make the layers of dough bind together.


----------



## ekperaphael (May 18, 2021)

They look great


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> Those look pretty good but, hey, this is a DIY site! Trust me, you can make these. I am no master chef and I can throw these together in 10 minutes active time... then 15 minutes to bake. Just watch the lady in the SL video and do what she does. Make sure the butter is really frozen. My first couple of batches I really didn't give it enough time in the freezer. Biscuits still came out really good, just not as great at this last batch. These I made with King Arthur self rising flour.
> 
> And in the true spirt of DIY I even 3D printed my biscuit cutter from an existing design since I couldn't find one at my grocery store. And also in the spirt of DIY I made a couple batches at my mom's place a few weeks ago and we couldn't find her biscuit cutter, so I made one out of an empty 14oz tin can. You gotta do what you gotta do!
> 
> Biscuits-Cutter-v3 by rickswirebox - Thingiverse


They are good. I am going to try making homemade again. 
I love you taking the DIY to the next level with 3D printing!!!!!!!!
I will post back once I try the recipe. Thanks!


----------

